# "Best" Tech ponds



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Everybody...

I'm doing some creative thinking and with any luck designing...can you please e-mail me links to and or photos of some of the best technical ponds you've seen or trained on?

Thanks for the help.

Wayne Dibbley
[email protected]


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

this technical pond belongs to Jack Vollstedt,its located in Niland Ca, I had the privilege of throwing birds for Don Remein for a couple of days and he dissected this particular piece of water like a surgeon











this pond is also in Niland but I think its owned/leased by Jim Harvie and Mickey Rawlins


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Check out the avitar for B Peterson! I trained there once, very nice!!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Man, you guys out west really don't like grass do you?!?!


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

Check out the tech water at Dockside kennels

http://www.docksidekennels.com/thegroundspage.html


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25953&highlight=Handjem+south


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

One of the best I've seen or pictures anyway.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Man, you guys out west really don't like grass do you?!?!


Niland is a tiny oasis in the middle of the sonoran desert. about 60 miles outside of Palm Springs, it was/is a snowbird destination, it will be abandoned and virtually useless as a dog training area from late april thru sept. For many Montana pros it is the destination of choice because it has water and they can hit 6 FT's within an 8 wk span


----------



## gundog3664 (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a pretty good training place 
http://www.gpretrievers.com/untitled4.html


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Wayne


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

straightline said:


> One of the best I've seen or pictures anyway.


Who among you think that ponds such as this are good for testing for Marking at an actual trial ???

john


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

IMO it's more about introducing and training thru obstacles and distractions. A dog that can hold a true line thru that maze will have a better chance for good marks in any situation. She'll also be less inclined to fall off into "hazardous territory" such as ROF or switch zones.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Mark Mosher has some nice ponds http://www.sugarfootkennel.com/aboutus.html

I also wrote up an idea for a technical pond(s) for myself. Copied a little from what Mark had for one of his pond, but added a touch of Abby. Someday..........


Abby


----------



## TestDawg (Nov 27, 2007)

straightline said:


> One of the best I've seen or pictures anyway.


Hey Wayne, build this one, really....


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

john fallon said:


> Who among you think that ponds such as this are good for testing for Marking at an actual trial ???
> 
> john


Way to busy for my taste. If your not careful you could chew a young dog up on that. Training would be a better fit that a trial for that particular piece of water.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a fine line between too busy and just awesome. I'm not a big fan of islands because they will likely be infested with willows or other taller nasty plants and then I have to figure out how to get out there and mow them down. So when I design I want to keep islands to a minimum and closer to the shore-easier access. Factors to consider: money, soils, drainage area and a good contractor. I redid a smaller wetland (2 acres)last fall and I kept it simple. It is a great place to train and test. The big 12 acre monster will be built this summer-limiting factor is money. What I discovered is that I got to busy with my wish list-so I trimmed it back. Also make sure you can drive a vechile out on the penisula's and turn around--this makes breaking up the area for different concepts easier.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that that big piece of water would be a great place to test with GOOD judges, ones that did not try to use the whole thing, but took into consideration the wind and light and ran in a direction that they could bite off part of it and use it accordingly. No such thin as too much money, too pretty, too much drive, or too much training water....


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree about islands though....

Has anyone ever tried to seed Buffalo grass on an island? it is a native grass that lays over and does not get tall, it is supposed to be for dry conditions so I don't know if on top of an island would be dry enough. Works good on my parent roof though and doesn't need mowed.

Maybe a better way to look at this thread though are what are some elements that you think are must haves for a tech pond. Obviously a channel or two, some points to cross, etc, anything else?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.pokennels.com/html/Facilities.html


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

straightline said:


> One of the best I've seen or pictures anyway.


it's horrible, i don't know why anyone would swim a labrador in there!?  it's a wonder how all those fc/afc's and derby list pups were made there!!!! funny how people who are hundreds and thousands of miles away and never trained on it know better than the people who actually swim their dogs on this water........the internet makes for good entertainment!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Help me out Ricky, I think I've seen this photo before but not sure who's grounds these are.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

I have trained there quite a bit and am a good friend of the original owner/ builder (and his friend) who helped design it. Here was /is their thinking..... The area south of there is lots of rolling hill cattle land, cut up in different farms. Many of these small ranches have peices of water.The owner had access to thousands of acres in that area. In fact we had a couple trials in the area, and we used those different farms. This particular piece of ground is not very big, acreage wise, and the owner wanted to design a concept/TRAINING/TECHNICAL pond on the propert. His goal was to use every square inch of it. The most bang for the buck, on a given acreage so to speak. I'd say he was pretty successful. While, in my opinion, you certainly can do BOTH with a good judging, it was designed for training, not testing. It's true that you can get over a young dogs head there. You can do that almost anywhere. You don't have to use the whole thing. In fact many of those spits are wide enough for trucks, to shorten things up. If used properly, the property could be used a couple times a week from a 10 week old pup, until he's a 10 year old FC.

Just as an example...... Today you want to work on the CONCEPT of "island birds". (Note that EVERY single island can be hit with a hand thrown bird....that's no accident) How many different setups do you see?That's just one example.

The current owner keeps it up nicely, islands and all. I spoke with him yesterday. 

Shaynes link shows a design originally by Rex Carr. I guess he liked things a little "busy" too.


----------



## Huntlabs (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's mine. We are pushing water now!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Some friends of mine have a nice 'little' training pond set-up..I think it is really ideal if you have small or limited space...they have three small ponds placed next to each other - each a different shape and with different features - total length about 100 yds, width about 30 yds (I'd guess)...If I had 5-10 acres in a place that held water, I'd probably design something like what they have....
I have drawn up one that follows the general 'theme' of 3 ponds in a row...

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

"_Here's mine. We are pushing water now!_"

Looking good Bob..............can't wait to visit.

Wally


----------



## Huntlabs (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, Wally, but if you want to see a great training setup check out Wally's at www.elliottlabradors.com.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> it's horrible, i don't know why anyone would swim a labrador in there!?  it's a wonder how all those fc/afc's and derby list pups were made there!!!! funny how people who are hundreds and thousands of miles away and never trained on it know better than the people who actually swim their dogs on this water........the internet makes for good entertainment!


No sh*t....


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

Wayne, check out our website under training and look at some of our water pictures. There are 32 different pieces of water on the property. WWW.COUNTRYPETHIDEAWAY.COM... Randy


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm kinda partial to the water in Anderson.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

alot of money to train a dog! Wow!! I use to think it made sense but more and more im inclined it makes no sense. Love those ponds though. They would look much better in a place in the middle of a good flyway with duck blinds on them. That would be way more fun!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm planting Buffalo grass this winter, I have high hopes for it-if it works the results should be perfect for dog training. Getting it established will be tricky. Our big wetland was finished a month ago, waiting for rain. In the meantime running the dogs through, up and over all the islands and peninsulas.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ricky Elston said:


> it's horrible, i don't know why anyone would swim a labrador in there!?  it's a wonder how all those fc/afc's and derby list pups were made there!!!! funny how people who are hundreds and thousands of miles away and never trained on it know better than the people who actually swim their dogs on this water........the internet makes for good entertainment!


@ Ricky, all this pond needs is a sick whoop section and a 100' double and you and I would have our dream home!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

These are Lanse Brown's spring/summer technical ponds in Pendroy MT, they seem to do well since he has produced a couple of FC AFC's there in the last decade


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

mcgoo656 said:


> @ Ricky, all this pond needs is a sick whoop section and a 100' double and you and I would have our dream home!


That sounds like allot of fun  . having a moto track around and in-between your training ponds can make it harder for training but its worth it and a good way to get rid of some of that dirt.
Duane


----------



## Brutus (Oct 15, 2007)

Wayne-

Here's a nice setup from some good friends of mine.

www.docksidekennels.com/


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wayne,
Here are links to training ponds not too far from you in Ontario plus others around the country. Should keep you busy! 

Ontario
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...233,-80.507684&spn=0.008843,0.026071&t=h&z=16

Michigan
I would suggest you visit these grounds.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...749,-84.370408&spn=0.004219,0.013036&t=h&z=17

MI
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...847,-85.050187&spn=0.002192,0.006518&t=h&z=18

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...783,-85.056077&spn=0.002192,0.006518&t=h&z=18

PA near Erie
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...1281,-80.295328&spn=0.00448,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...6305,-80.328298&spn=0.00448,0.013036&t=h&z=17


Other excellent ponds for more ideas

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...213,-88.180068&spn=0.004513,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...521,-88.438343&spn=0.004512,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...786,-88.603771&spn=0.004363,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...907,-87.892213&spn=0.004344,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...271,-89.057622&spn=0.004295,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...021,-72.591047&spn=0.004284,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...777,-72.575651&spn=0.004284,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...83,-122.519596&spn=0.004102,0.013036&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...19,-110.725461&spn=0.002087,0.006518&t=h&z=18

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...565,-93.838477&spn=0.009362,0.026071&t=h&z=16

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...963,-75.374424&spn=0.002356,0.006518&t=h&z=18

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...8458,-75.52415&spn=0.002339,0.006518&t=h&z=18

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...52415&sspn=0.002339,0.006518&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...33317&sspn=0.009913,0.026071&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

..


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

Breck , can you google CL2 for us ....Rex's old place...I wonder what it looks like now ...I believe there were 10 ponds when I was there....Thanks Steve S


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Bill Schrader has some narly stuff:


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

steve schreiner said:


> Breck , can you google CL2 for us ....Rex's old place...I wonder what it looks like now ...I believe there were 10 ponds when I was there....Thanks Steve S



years ago one of Rex's clients, a very wealthy man from Shreveport, had engineers re create the identical ponds from CL -1 , and CL-2...he ended up winning the National too;-)


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> years ago one of Rex's clients, a very wealthy man from Shreveport, had engineers re create the identical ponds from CL -1 , and CL-2...he ended up winning the National too;-)


It's not just having the water or land that makes the dog....or ...dogs....There has to be a good trainer in the mix too....but ..you still can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear.....I had aerial views of his place and was wondering if they have changed any over time with the new owner....Steve S


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Good grief! The owner of CL2 is Bill Sargenti! I think he knows how to take care of the place!


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Breck said:


> Wayne,
> Here are links to training ponds not too far from you in Ontario plus others around the country. Should keep you busy!
> 
> Ontario
> ...


Ok the ones in MI. Holy crap! I don't suppose you could pm the names of the owners? And if so how much would it cost me!?


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

Lynn Moore said:


> Good grief! The owner of CL2 is Bill Sargenti! I think he knows how to take care of the place!


Lynn, Wasn't implying the place has went to pot....When I was there Rex was having one of the ponds redone at that time ....Islands erode over time and need to be rebuilt or people have new ideas of what they would like to have added to or removed from a pond....Could you google its location and post the pictures..? Thanks Steve S


----------

